# Temps for smoking chicken sausage



## jmbone (Mar 31, 2010)

We just recently started smoking - bought a electric smoker for Christmas - and love it.

Can you tell me what temp to cook fresh chicken sausage, and what should the internal temp be when done?

Thanks!


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 31, 2010)

First off welcome to SMF. would you stop into Roll Call and introduce yourself and we can give you the welcome we like to give new members. Now for you chicken sausage I would start out with your smoker at about 80-90° and let it dry first and then take your smoker to 100° and add smoke for an hour and then continue raising the temp by 10° each hour and till you get to about 170° and your sausage internal temp is 156° and then your done you can eat it or just heat it and eat it too.


----------



## pandemonium (Mar 31, 2010)

Maybe im wrong but aren't those temps to low for fresh sausage? without a cure anyway?


----------



## fishawn (Mar 31, 2010)

Be careful what you tell people on times & temps...... There is no cure in this chicken sausage, it is noted as being "fresh"...... I smoke my fresh chicken sausages hot @ 250* - 275* until an internal temperature of 165* F minimum. MBalli's instructions are generally used in smoking a "cured" sausage.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 31, 2010)

If meat or sausage is not cured it needs to be hot smoked!!! Personally I would smoke fresh un-cured chicken sausage at 225 degrees and smoke it until I had an internal of 168-170


----------



## boatnut (Apr 8, 2010)

personally, i would just grill it!!!!  But if you insist on using smoker..i'd go 250 or so and take off at internal of 170 and let rest.
my 2 cents.


----------



## daddio53 (Jun 30, 2014)

I think your two cents worth is actually right on the money, and is worth three cents.


----------



## spag (Jan 29, 2015)

Can I rehash this post with a question... Just became addicted to sausage making last weekend and I want to try with chicken. first of all, I fully understand the need for a cure. My question is if i smoke like mballi suggested, what will that come out like? Would it be similar to hot smoked beef or pork sausage? I'm also a little concerned about fat content. I want to do it with all chicken (no pork fat), but am concerned it will be too dry. Are there any substitutes? Thanks.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 31, 2015)

spag said:


> ? I'm also a little concerned about fat content. I want to do it with all chicken (no pork fat), but am concerned it will be too dry. Are there any substitutes? Thanks.


 Soy protein concentrate or nonfat  dry milk help to retain moisture in sausage


----------

